# Cajun Riviera FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

My understanding of the Open 1st series: Triple against a treeline, out of order middle bird flyer, long and short retired. Bird visibility was a problem early. Not many doing it.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tom you are correct on the Open. Results were mixed and streaky. Don't know callbacks. My understanding is that Mark Sehon won the Derby and Mosher was second....sorry don't know which dog. Congratz to Mark!

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Good going Mark!

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Marks, *Sehon* and *Mosher*.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Derby Results

1st - #10 WILL /Mark Sehon
2nd - #12 Hoolie /Dave Mosher
3rd - #9 Arrow /Bobby Farmer
4th - #4 Bounce /Troy Murray
RJ - #11 Penny /Rod Pfaff
JAMs -#1 Tipper /Ryan Brasseaux, #3 Blaze /Dave Mosher, #8 Buster/Jay Dufor

Congrats To All!!!!!!

Troy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> 3rd - #9 Aero /Bobby Farmer


Way to go Arrow and Bobby - good luck at Lonestar!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

The Open call backs from the first series, as given to me.

1,2,4,5,8,9,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,35,38,40,44,46,47,50,52,54,
55,58,59,61,68,71


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Am callbacks to the land blind, 25 dogs: 1,3,5,6,8,10,13,14,21,23,25,26,28,32,34,35,36,42,
43,47,48,51,54,56. Dog 28 will start.


Open callbacks to the water marks, 14 dogs: 2,8,9,14,15,21,23,24,26,35,44,47,54.

Qual is going to water blind in the morning. Sorry no callbacks.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Open callbacks to the water marks, 14 dogs: 2,8,9,14,15,21,23,24,26,26,35,44,47,54.



Scott Dewey with 5 of 'em! Go Rock River!

JS

(Tom, you have #26 listed twice ??)


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

corrected. thanks. wife was talking to me about an HGTV show while I typed.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Scott actually has 6 back, he is running Rocker for us in the Open


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody know which dog starts the water marks in the Open this morning?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Tom Watson said:


> Anybody know which dog starts the water marks in the Open this morning?


I think it is dog #47 that will lead off this morning.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Scott actually has 6 back, he is running Rocker for us in the Open


Well, OK! Good luck, Dave!

Any news?

JS


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Mark Sehon and his dog Will for finishing first in the Derby and 2nd in the Qual. My congratulations also go out to Mark Smith for his Qual win with Moose and a third with Stout. Ed Thibedeaux took fourth with a golden.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Scott Dewey Great Job!!
Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert on their Open win with Maggie H/Scott NEW FC
and to Jim Byrd & Brody on the Open 3rd H/Scott
Jams in the Open to Rocker Seivert H/Scott
Yukon Schweikert H/Scott
Pippa Skibber H/Scott
Tess Skibber H/Scott
Congratulations to John Skibber for his 2nd in the Amt with Pippa
Congratulations to Aaron Homburg for his 3rd in the Amt with Pepper

WAY TO GO TEAM ROCK RIVER!!!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to Mark Sehon, Mr Clean aka Mark Smith, and my HomeBoy Edward Thibodeaux and Scooter. Thanks go out to the Judges Franco and the Honorable Sam Milton who set up challenging but more than fair test. I only wish I would have been there for the fourth series. 


Satin Belle Regards


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR RESULTS:*

_*1st: #47 Yogi - O/H - Louie & Judy Churack (Louie)* *-- QUALIFIES FOR THE NATIONAL AMATEUR!!!! *_
_*WAY TO GO LOUIE, JUDY, AND YOGI !!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*_

*2nd: #13- Pippa - O/H - John & Julie Skibber (John?)*
*3rd: #6 - Pepper - O/H - Aaron Homburg*
*4th: #14 - Whiskey - O/H - Mark Sehon*
*RJ: #36 - Dancer - O/H - Charlie & Yvonne Hays (Charlie)*
*Jams: #3 Dena - Larry & LindaAnn Bozeman (Larry) *
*#42 - Sailor - O/H - Joanne & Roy Mackey (Joanne?)*


*Congratulations to all!*
*Paul & Jenn*


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

*Congratulations - Aaron & Pepper*

Debbie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Nice work Rock River!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Well look at ole' Homburg.

Good job dude.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

WOW! Rock River Retrievers is ON A ROLL!!

Last 4 trials:
1 win, 1 second, 1 third, 2 fourths, and 8 jams!
And a couple new titles!

Way to go, Scott and Isaac!

JS


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Mark ! Derby win,Quaifying second QAA on first try,And Fourth in Am. Whata weekend eh !!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh and Big thanks to Booty and Sam Milton for a fine Derby and Q.As well as Bobby Bordelon and Ryan Brasseaux for all the hard work to pull it off.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Aaron .....


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't know about y'all but, I had fun this weekend!;-)
Nice pic Jay and your shooting was excellent.. long and high fliers always welcomed.

Not only did I get to meet some new folks, the weather was awesome.

How 'bout those trial ground!?!

Thanks to everyone that helped especially marshal BoobyB and his new BLF Anna Nicole...call name Boobs. Don't want to name them cause I know I would forget someone.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Qual water blind....miss first point,dry on second....to the top of the dark green hump .Very cool......


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Aaron:

First last series in an AA stake and you get a third dude!

That is AWESOME!

Way to go Aaron and Pepper!


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Aaron:
> 
> First last series in an AA stake and you get a third dude!
> 
> ...



Great job big boy!


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Way to go Aaron and Tam Southfork!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey congrats Aaron.Nice meeting you in person.Take it easy on that leg !


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Jenn for posting this.

This win couldn't happen to a NICER guy!!! Huge CONGRATS Louie. Way da go!!




Jenn said:


> *AMATEUR RESULTS:*
> 
> _*1st: #47 Yogi - O/H - Louie & Judy Churack (Louie)* *-- QUALIFIES FOR THE NATIONAL AMATEUR!!!! *_
> _*WAY TO GO LOUIE, JUDY, AND YOGI !!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*_
> ...


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks !!!! What a great weekend.  Nice to put some faces to some RTF names.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Mark and Aaron!!!! What a great weekend!

SM


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

jscarborough said:


> Congratulations to Mark Sehon and his dog Will for finishing first in the Derby and 2nd in the Qual. QUOTE]
> 
> CONGRATS to Mark, Timmy and WILL.... Didnt see the Qual, but i watched them run one helluva derby!!!! Congrats again
> 
> Troy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thanks for all the kind words guys! It was an awesome weekend for Pepper and I! Thanks to all the good folks down at the Cajun Riviera that made the weekend a very memorable one for my family and I!

If you have never run the Cajun Riviera I highly recommend running the trial. Wow, what beautiful grounds they have down there! They were all very nice people ...even Mr. Booty! The judges they had set up very nice tests that were a ton of run to run. I will remember this weekend for a long time...and not only the 14 hour drive home after the trial!

Oh and for the cuisine down there it is very good! I recommend the Steamboat in Washington...it was very good. Mr. Bobby had some jumbalaya that looked good...he did not offer to share. I would make sure you travel down there quickly though....man if it is like this in March.....I want no part of June or July!

Boudin and Cracklins' regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't worry Aaron, Bobby doesn't share his food with anyone.
Come back next year and I will cook on the tailgate and share with you.

Lean Cuisine Regards,

Raymond


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Humbug !
I really hated to do that but you know the cholesterol thing !!
a guy from kansas just can't handle a whole bunch of our kind of food all at one time. next time you get down here i'll cook some pork backbone and turnips. you'll be able to handle anything then. Nice meeting you too !!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *They were all very nice people ...even Mr. Booty! *


Dude, you're blowing my cover...;-)

We worked 20 pounds off Bobby B this weekend. I offered to give him a hug but, then I changed my mind. Rumor has it that he is a great cook but, I wouldn't know. 

Aaron, thanks for coming and hope to see you down here again.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

First series open....can you find the six birdboys ?


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Can some one post the results on EE. Thanks


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Results are posted on ee.net


----------

